# Mit Router ins Internet



## marcoX (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

nun ich habe noch keinen Router, welches sich aber bald ändern wird!  
Ich möchte aber folgendes gerne wissen:

Mit diesem Script:
*
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE*

wird doch der zweite Rechner verschleiert, oder bin ich da jetzt falsch?
Also der zweite Rechner wird im Internet nicht gesehen, oder?

Wenn ja, geht sowas dann auch mit einem Router?

MfG
Marco


----------

